# Cat model numbers



## Vermaraj (Mar 6, 2007)

Anybody have a link that explains the difference between two cat model #s? For instance the difference between a CAT D8R and D8T. Or a CAT 140G vs 140H motor grader.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Verm,

I don't know of a site that explains it but up until recently the addition of a letter or the change in letters after a model number designated an improvement in the machine. (more horsepower, more weight, larger bucket capacity, etc) which was/is called the series of the machine. Each series is an improvement over the last. 950B, 950C, 950D etc

Today there are more letters added after the model numbers and series letter to describe the different configurations of that one model machine. 
Just on excavators you see LC (long undercarriage), CR ( compact radius) etc,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Denick pretty much nailed it.

I guess you could compare the letter changes for equipment with the model upgrades of automobiles, sort of like how the Ford truck has been pretty much the same body style since the 1999 model year with minor changes, then you have the 2008 which has major changes, that would be a new letter designation for equipment.

To track the changes for any individual piece of equipment, would be a task you might want some dealer input for, if you are comparing 2 machines that you might want to purchase.


----------



## Vermaraj (Mar 6, 2007)

That makes sense. Any idea on the D8R vs D8R II. Would this indicate a minor model change or a configuration option?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Verm,

I am not sure but I would think it is a difference in the model set up. Heavy duty undercarriage, High horse power, etc.


----------

